

Minoan mantras: The quiet decipherment of Linear A - antman
https://www.academia.edu/303303/Minoan_mantras._The_quiet_decipherment_of_Linear_A

======
return0
This is just one of the many attempts to decipher linear A, so the title is
quite misleading, and apparently it has already been criticized

[http://www.people.ku.edu/~jyounger/LinearA/LaMarleAartun.htm...](http://www.people.ku.edu/~jyounger/LinearA/LaMarleAartun.html)

